# Accident - Davis Foxy's Fall Century



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

My wife and I completed our first century yesterday, the Davis Bike Club, Foxy's Fall Century. Hopwever during the centruy ride in Faiirfield, we came upon an accident scene with blood and a bike off the road. Police were at the scene. A block or so later we saw a lifeflight helicopter in a parking lot. Does anybody know happened, or more importantly how the ride is? Knowing that this happened certainly put a damper on the excitement and enjoyment of the day.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

According to KTVU.com (Channel 2, Oakland):

FAIRFIELD, Calif. -- A bicyclist was airlifted to a hospital after losing control of his bicycle during an annual race in Fairfield Saturday morning, police said.

Fairfield police responded to the crash near the intersection of Solano Foothills Boulevard and Hilborn Road at 10:30 a.m. The 64-year-old man from Sacramento was participating in Foxy's Fall Century, an annual 100-mile bicycle ride through Solano and Napa counties, and was on the decline of Hilborn when he lost control and went down just prior to Solano Foothills, Fairfield police said.

The man sustained an apparent major head injury. The bicyclist was wearing a helmet but likely due to the speed involved he still sustained serious trauma, police said.

Approximately 1,000 bicyclists participate in the event each year.

He was airlifted by Cal Star to John Muir Hospital in Walnut Creek and is listed in critical condition.


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks. I searched some local newspapers but did not find anything there. My thoughts and hopes forf a recovery are with the rider.


----------



## pamrides (Oct 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, Capitol Alert reported that the former senate staffer passed away after sustaining series injuries from the crash. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## deratristar (Feb 16, 2011)

It was Robb Deignan.

The Sacramento Bee has an article about him. I can't post the link here, due to the limitations on the forum.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Capitol Alert: Former Senate staffer Robb Deignan dies after bike accident


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

sad news indeed. 
Ride safe everyone!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

That sucks... A LOT. 

I've done the Foxy Fall with my gf, kinda blows my mind that someone died on it. 
.


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks to those for for passing on the informaton to fill in the gaps. 

What is particularly sad and disturbing is that as far as anyone knows this was a solo accident. There were no other bikers or cars involved. I assume that there must have been bikers nearby on this stretch of the route - since it was shortly after a water stop. My question is there a lesson to be learned so it is less likely to happen again to someone else?


----------

